# A question for FFAs



## fattyjiggly (Apr 17, 2010)

Just curious if your guys man boobs are bigger than yours...is that a turn on? Or what is it?


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 17, 2010)

I have VERY small boobs, so thats the way it has to be


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Apr 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have VERY small boobs, so thats the way it has to be


 .


:eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 17, 2010)

I just got two comments from you and Judex about loving small boobs. Where are the BHMs out here who love small titties gawddamnit!!! 

(In all seriousness, thank you )


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Apr 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I have VERY small boobs, so thats the way it has to be



Picturing this just really turned me on.

Damn you, I'm on my way to a pool party/bbq and I've got to deal with THIS!


----------



## djudex (Apr 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I just got two comments from you and Judex about loving small boobs. Where are the BHMs out here who love small titties gawddamnit!!!
> 
> (In all seriousness, thank you )



I'd wager that we're right here


----------



## tekkers (Apr 17, 2010)

djudex said:


> I'd wager that we're right here



i second that i love them big or small but a girl with small boobs really turns me on:eat2:


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 17, 2010)

djudex said:


> I'd wager that we're right here



I meant in my geographical vicinity. I oughta paddle your fat ass for those remarks.


----------



## djudex (Apr 17, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I meant in my geographical vicinity. I oughta paddle your fat ass for those remarks.



Yes you oughta.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha, I'm with Rabbit, I'm in the flat-chested group.
I like man-boobs, but they're not a requirment. And well, I don't really care if they're bigger than mine or not, I don't think we'd be sharing bras in any case.


----------



## Esther (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm also in the same boat as rabbit... tiny girls, so it doesn't take much to beat me there. To be honest I'm kind of indifferent to a guy's chest, though.


----------



## Joe944 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm dating a girl with an A cup.  Ass for days, though.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm kind of talking to someone who claims they're flat chested, but she's got a brain, the size of a Melon i tell you.


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 17, 2010)

And a fourth small-breasted FFA appears... *swirling mist*

I like seeing a guy with tits. Or better yet, feeling a guy with tits.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2010)

I doubt I will ever be with a man who's breasts are bigger than mine. Unless of course I run into Bob Paulson somewhere.  (moobs really aren't my thing though)


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I doubt I will ever be with a man who's breasts are bigger than mine. Unless of course I run into Bob Paulson somewhere.  (moobs really aren't my thing though)



That pic from fight club?


----------



## Esther (Apr 18, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> That pic from fight club?



Yes it is.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 18, 2010)

His name is Robert Paulson. His name is Robert Paulson...


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 18, 2010)

Well mine are small as well at least I feel better about it  cause of you gals and because of someone else. 
And it wouldn't bother me if the guy had bigger ones then me.:happy:


----------



## Venom (Apr 18, 2010)

Mine are on the smaller side too, so I try to date guys with bigger boobies than me I think its freakin sexy.


----------



## FishCharming (Apr 19, 2010)

i looooooove small boobs, on women that is =) i've been with really large chested women and honestly just get a little freaked out. i mean really, what are you supposed to do with a boob the size of your head, let alone two of them? and getting smacked in the face with one of them in the throes of passion kinda of ruins the mood...


----------



## Amandy (Apr 19, 2010)

He's definitely in manziere territory, but I think I have a slight edge on him. Fortunately, mine are much perkier.


----------



## SnapDragon (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm size 34A, so chaps with bigger moobs than my boobs come with the territory. A chap with a wobbly, sexy chest that's more than two handsful is a big turn-on. ;-)


----------



## Buffetbelly (Apr 21, 2010)

My gal is very well endowed, so I say she is much bigger. She disputes this. It all depends on how much of my side boob you include as moob. By proper bra-able boobage she takes the cake, but in the category of jiggly material in the boobal vicinity I might take the cake. 

Should I draw a diagram?


----------



## FFAKAT (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm a large B-cup size small shirt... I like a guy with a pair of huge manboobs, SOFT JIGGLY, and takes up his whole chest...:eat1:


----------



## StridentDionysus (Apr 23, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I just got two comments from you and Judex about loving small boobs. Where are the BHMs out here who love small titties gawddamnit!!!
> 
> (In all seriousness, thank you )



I love them in the way that I love all breasts big or small :eat2:.

PS: Don't go to Australia, your bare chest has become illegal. :doh:


----------



## bremerton (Apr 23, 2010)

yes, my boyfriend's boobs are bigger than mine. no, that is not a turn on (just because i wish mine were a lot bigger than they are)


----------



## FemFAtail (Apr 23, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> My gal is very well endowed, so I say she is much bigger. She disputes this. It all depends on how much of my side boob you include as moob. By proper bra-able boobage she takes the cake, but in the category of jiggly material in the boobal vicinity I might take the cake.
> 
> Should I draw a diagram?



Oh, let's have cake right now, honey!
And draw me that diagram while we feed it to each other! 
I just love* cup*-cakes!!!!
And yours taste the very best!:eat2:


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a very manly chest and only would be with a man who has the same. Sorry but a man with man boobs is a total turnoff for me because they just dont do a darn thing for me.


----------



## veil (Apr 25, 2010)

fattyjiggly said:


> Just curious if your guys man boobs are bigger than yours...is that a turn on? Or what is it?



the comparison isn't a turn on (mine are larger, and it would take a lot to make his bigger than them) but i dooooo love how soft his chest is. siiigh...


----------



## taobear (Jun 30, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> I just got two comments from you and Judex about loving small boobs. Where are the BHMs out here who love small titties gawddamnit!!!
> 
> (In all seriousness, thank you )



I love tiny women. I'm not sure why, but I just want to pick them up and carry them off. hold, squeeze, tease and please them. It just gets my mind racing and my juices flowing. Oh I am so bad. somebody call me a doctor.


----------



## chicken legs (Jun 30, 2010)

taobear said:


> I love tiny women. I'm not sure why, but I just want to pick them up and carry them off. hold, squeeze, tease and please them. It just gets my mind racing and my juices flowing. Oh I am so bad. somebody call me a doctor.



I love it when big folks are like that. They're so hard to resist.


----------



## BHM_Rbaby (Jun 30, 2010)

My guy is more of an all-around chub; he doesn't have that big a moobs. My boobs are bigger...by a little bit(B cup). Wouldn't bother me if his were bigger though.


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't currently have anyone to have bigger boobs than me, but even if I did it would be really creepy and scary. I have quite large boobs (DD/DDD) and it would probably take a serious condition for any man to develop moobs that large.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 30, 2010)

I have 38DDs so I don't think any guy can get bigger than that! LOL. I don't mind a man with fatty chest, my brother has them. Big boobs run in our paternal side of the family, lol.


----------



## fatkid420 (Jun 30, 2010)

smoking so much pot made my man boobs get larger then they normally would be, totally worth it tho


----------



## IszyStone (Jun 30, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I have 38DDs



Me too, YAY chest twinies !!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 30, 2010)

IszyStone said:


> Me too, YAY chest twinies !!!



Awesome!!! <bumps chest in air>

Looking at your profile pic, we kind of look like sisters too!


----------



## WillSpark (Jul 1, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Awesome!!! <bumps chest in air>
> 
> Looking at your profile pic, we kind of look like sisters too!



I think it's about time SisterSister got a gritty, sexy reboot.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 1, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> I think it's about time SisterSister got a gritty, sexy reboot.



Yeah you would like that!


----------



## taobear (Jul 2, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> I love it when big folks are like that. They're so hard to resist.



comere Darlin I wanna make you grin, grit your teeth and arch your back all at once. LOL 
:kiss2::eat2::smitten::bow:


----------



## kinkykitten (Aug 16, 2010)

I like a man to have bigger ones than me... although i'm not so well blessed in that department so it's not exactly hard 
My hubbys are definately bigger than mine


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Aug 16, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> I have 38DDs so I don't think any guy can get bigger than that! LOL. I don't mind a man with fatty chest, my brother has them. Big boobs run in our paternal side of the family, lol.



Same here hunny, I'm a 38F. I doubt even a 600lb man would have moobs bigger than mine! Bet yes, moobs are sexy and rhe bigger the better por moi 

Lady Bella xx:kiss2:xx


----------



## escapist (Aug 16, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I doubt I will ever be with a man who's breasts are bigger than mine. Unless of course I run into Bob Paulson somewhere.  (moobs really aren't my thing though)



I'm just not sure how this is a bad thing either.




Lady Bella UK said:


> Same here hunny, I'm a 38F. I doubt even a 600lb man would have moobs bigger than mine! Bet yes, moobs are sexy and rhe bigger the better por moi
> 
> Lady Bella xx:kiss2:xx



As a 500 lb dude, I just don't even know what to say to that ...



chicken legs said:


> I love it when big folks are like that. They're so hard to resist.



I swear one of these days I'm going to wake up and find chicken put me in an Abominable snowman costume! I think she's getting a bit sick of it, but I do it all the time without thinking bouncing her around and squashing up to her in public, putting my belly on her at work when I lean over her to point to something on the computer....its pretty bad.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 16, 2010)

I certainly enjoy a guy to have them (oh, they're just wonderful to squeeze and use as a pillow ^^) but all in all, I like them to be proportional more than anything else. I mean, I'm not big at all- I'm a 32D and they're proportional, and that's pretty much all I can ask for with a guy.


----------

